

Generational Poverty the Exception, Not the Rule by Stephen Pimpare - Mz
http://talkpoverty.org/2014/06/27/generational-poverty-exception-not-rule/

======
Mz
Reposting this from the original source, per policy guidelines. I did not
initially realize the other link was a secondary source.

Excerpt:

 _So poverty in the U.S. is, in fact, a much larger problem than we think it
is, and it’s one that most Americans will face.

While that’s a grim realization, perhaps it’s also a cause for hope. Maybe if
more Americans understood what their own personal stake is in committing to
poverty reduction, they might be more inclined to press for higher wages,
better access to affordable child care, more generous social welfare programs,
a reinvigorated right to form a union, and so on. These are not policies that
benefit some group of Others, but policies that serve the majority of us. If
we can’t count on empathy to improve well-being, maybe selfishness will do the
trick?_

